# Schiffe versenken



## Victim De Ace (12. April 2006)

Ja ich bin noch bei schiffe versenken.
Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Es muss doch sowas ähnliches wie eine Klasse in klein geben oder?
ich mein sowas wo ich sage das ist nun ein Zerstörer und immer wenn ich Zerstörer aufrufe soll er die 4 bilder zeichnen die zum Zerstörer gehöhren.

wie lautet sowas?


----------



## con-f-use (12. April 2006)

Deine Frage ist etwas unsinnig. Sowas ist bestimmt nicht Java implementiert. Es gibt sicher 1000 Ansätze sowas zu lösen und jeder wäre wohl zu lang um ihn dir mal eben zu schreiben-
Es gibt auch sicher Leute, die sowas schon geschrieben haben, aber eher keiner davon dürfte hier im Forum rumgeistern folglich wärest du bei Google besser beraten, als hier im Forum.

Außerdem ist es kein so schweres Projekt, dass es nicht auch schon ein Anfänger mit der ganz normalen Java-Dokumentation von Sun hinbekommen würde. Es ist auf jeden Fall kein Problem für ein Forum, denn wir sind nunmal ein Forum und weder ein Java-Krus, der Anfängern die Grundlagen beibringt, noch eine Script-Datenbank, die alle möglichen Codes gespeichert hat und die man nach belieben abfragen kann.

Also bitte stelle hier spezifische konkrete Fragen mit konkreten, spezifischen Beispielen. Siehe: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/155925-kurzer-allgemeiner-hinweis-zu-fragestellungen.html


----------

